# Ocz vertex 4 release today



## dom99 (Apr 4, 2012)

The vertex 4 is due for release in 20 minutes, I'm really looking forward to seeing what the new cOntroller will do.

Will TPU have a review? Is it ok to go ocz after all their reliability issues?

www.ocztechnology.com/vertex4


----------



## dom99 (Apr 4, 2012)

10mins to go

If the price is too steep I'm going for the Samsung 830


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 4, 2012)

dom99 said:


> Will TPU have a review?



nope, havent heard from ocz for ages


----------



## dom99 (Apr 4, 2012)

Well I was expecting a bit more after the countdown not just available now.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Apr 4, 2012)

Would be nice if you can do one though Wizz


----------



## dom99 (Apr 4, 2012)

got a review


http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/storage/37357-ocz-vertex-4-ssd-256gb-512gb/


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 4, 2012)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> Would be nice if you can do one though Wizz



would be nice if ocz had sent me one. they said that they usually dont get a lot of samples pre-launch and will keep us updated if they have something later


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Apr 4, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> would be nice if ocz had sent me one. they said that they usually dont get a lot of samples pre-launch and will keep us updated if they have something later



Thought so.
Well I prefer Sandforce controller still. But the Indilinx one seems to do pretty good


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Apr 4, 2012)

More reviews:
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/reviews/storage/ocz-vertex-4-512gb-ssd-review/
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1888/1/


----------



## dom99 (Apr 4, 2012)

Legit reviews is the one im most interested in because it compares Vertex 4 vs samsung 830 vs Intel 520

If they also had a corsair performance pro drive then it would be the best of each mainstream controller

Plus im surprised about the 5 year warrenty for the vertex 4


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah, that sounds astonishing.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 4, 2012)

it was only announced today you wont see these drives retail for another 3 months at least. tweaktown has the best review available

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/46...erest_2_256gb_and_512gb_ssd_review/index.html


----------



## TheOne (Apr 4, 2012)

Newegg already has the Vertex 4 128GB on sale for $180 with free shipping.
*OCZ Vertex 4 2.5" 128GB SATA III (VTX4-25SAT3-128G)*

They also have the 256GB and 512GB available for Pre-order, with a scheduled release date of April 13th. The 256GB is listed for $350 and the 512GB is listed for $700.
*OCZ Vertex 4 2.5" 256GB SATA III (VTX4-25SAT3-256G)*
*OCZ Vertex 4 2.5" 512GB SATA III (VTX4-25SAT3-512G)*


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 4, 2012)

wow..and i wasnt expecting them till may


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 4, 2012)

Anand's is up, which is usually the only one you need. http://www.anandtech.com/show/5719/ocz-vertex-4-review-256gb-512gb/1

Less than I was expecting. Unless it's priced really well it seems to loose as much ground as it gains.


----------



## erocker (Apr 4, 2012)

I would rather buy a cheaper Vertex 3.. Which also turns out to be faster.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 4, 2012)

So sad making the lower GB ones slower..


----------



## jediboyuk (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, that STINKS! 

Think I'll hold out. I can wait... we can all wait. The vertex 3 has been good to me.

I'm not gonna be played!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 10, 2012)

Both Anand and Tom's reviewed the drives about a week ago, I think I'll pass, although these drives have faster random read performance and more predictable speeds with uncompressed data, SATA 3 will be a bottleneck for the time being, and my Max IOPS in RAID 0 already saturate it on sequential reads and writes, I'll probably wait until a faster interface is released, not much for wasting precious PCIe slots for drives either 

Thanks for the heads up though


----------



## jediboyuk (Apr 10, 2012)

Well, I'm just thinking of bunging one in a HP Compaq CQ61-324SA I bought 2 and a half years ago as a single SATA boot SDD, and I don't think the tech of the system will take full advantage of it.

Not sure if I should buy a cheaper drive - it's basically to max it out speed-wise, save on heat, keep the forever overheating board alive by removing and replacing the forever hot Shitgate 160GB HDD, and just repairing my feelings about this very badly designed laptop and its airflow problems and the APPALLING lack of support over my extended warranty.

If the thing dies, I'm gonna get a nice Asus board driven or Acer laptop.

Can't see much value or advantage to this 4 series, especially not at the price Amazon in the UK are charging - around £170!

Dabs do not have stock and I don't like buying elsewhere. The reviews you quote are good, Warlock. Check out mine on Amazon UK - if they publish it!

Some seriously DUMB prices out here in the UK - highest cost o' living in Europe, and the nastiest markups!


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 10, 2012)

Really? Only 200Mb/s write? (For the 120Gb that is.)


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 10, 2012)

That's sequential. Look and random write values...


----------

